# How much of your military experience HAS translated to civilian credit?



## mycrofft

Explicitly and truly, how much credit toward civilian certifications or schools did you receive for military experience? We used to be told that we could CLEPS or WEPS or whatever our experience into college credits, but in real life that turned out to be false, or else something like 1/2 credit for four years' experience.
Anyone have a true story for us?


----------



## Veneficus

Was told I could use it for up to 12 elective credits, but could not use it towards core courses for a degree.

The rub was I was offered the same by the university for my paramedic course done through a community college, so it was one or the other, not both.

The reality is most of the elective courses in university seem to be the ones you want to take so it basically gets you nothing.


----------



## mycrofft

Yeah, reminds me of the SPECTER weap spec who  was re-enlisting because his first four years left him with nothing to show but a traditional GI Bill...not to sneer at, but ...
More?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

*re*

Army 13f Forward Observer

15 units per the school staff, but none of it was applicable toward my RN while i was in school.......   so essententially nill

Keep in mind this was back in the very early 90's.   Likelyhood of it equating to any credits now has got to be nill


----------



## NorCal

Nothing I did in the military carried over civilian. I got 6 units at my community college in Physical Education/ Elective credit for completing basic training. 

With that being said, I have a friend who was a Nuclear something or other in the US Navy, and he walked into a stationary engineer position without having to complete their 4 year apprenticeship program and was hired as a journeyman with no experience outside of the military training/ experience.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

11B Infantry here, and ya... nothing transferred as you can imagine.


----------



## mycrofft

I remember the Nam pilots, especially heavy drivers, being the backbone of the domestic airlines for a long time.
Of course, they had this urge to disgorge their payload (pax) on pallets..


----------



## NorCal

I have another buddy who is a Paramedic in the National Guard. He told me his training in the Army only got him a NREMT-B certificate which I thought was weird.


----------



## EMS123

31B MP... With OSUT/WLC and all of my correspondence courses I received 36 Credit hours towards my associates in Criminal Justice with Columbia Southern University.

Great part CSU has free textbooks as long as you pass the course you keep the book.

I enjoy the assignments as well “term course enrollment” is 10 weeks in length we a predetermined set of 8-10 assignments usually open book exams with 2-3 short essays.


----------



## WhiskeySix5

91B-W1

I think I got 21 or 28 credits towards a nursing degree from my military time. Mostly electives, but also some regular classes. I am not sure which ones exactly, but could give you a list if I dig out my transcripts.


----------



## Doczilla

You had an ATP card though right? I'm assuming based on the Ranger scroll.


----------



## WhiskeySix5

Doczilla said:


> You had an ATP card though right? I'm assuming based on the Ranger scroll.



The advanced trauma practioner stuff came out way after I already had my identifier. Back in the day they put us through 300 F1 at Ft Sam. Now I think SOCM calls this 300F8, but I am not sure as I have been out for awhile.


----------



## mycrofft

But did it get you a job, or advanced professional placement, or credentialing?


----------



## WhiskeySix5

mycrofft said:


> But did it get you a job, or advanced professional placement, or credentialing?



LOL... nope. I will say it has probably helped at times.


----------



## hogwiley

4 years in the Marine Corps, MOS field radio operator. MOS training is basically useless.

As far as I know I couldve used recruit training and MCT for physical education credits in college. I did have to take a bunch of correspondence courses in order to get promoted to Corporal. One of them was on personal finance, so maybe that might have been transferrable for something at a community college, the rest were crap like land navigation and "battle skills" so yeah, nothing doing there. 

This was almost a decade and a half ago so I doubt anything would still apply, and my GI Bill is expired anyway.


----------



## mycrofft

I met a guy who "re-upped" for another hitch; he was 22 and was trained to be a gunner on a SPECTER gunship. Maybe could have driven a bakery truck in Londonderry.


----------



## seanm028

68W Healthcare Specialist (Combat Medic) - graduated AIT in April 2010.

I came out with my NREMT-B, but since I already had that going in, I didn't really gain anything additional.

I talked to someone who went through the course with me who said their community college gave them an MA cert, but that's the most I've heard of anyone getting.


----------



## WhiskeySix5

Per my transcript, here is what I received college credit for from the military, as determined by the University....

Personal Health 
Community First Aid 
Marksmanship 
Emergency Nursing Procedures Intership 
Emergency Nursing Procedures 
Fundamentals of Nursing 1 
Fundamentals of Nursing 2 
Military History


----------



## DPM

mycrofft said:


> I met a guy who "re-upped" for another hitch; he was 22 and was trained to be a gunner on a SPECTER gunship. Maybe could have driven a bakery truck in Londonderry.



What would an American be doing that side of the pond, and in that part of the world? Or is there another Londonderry I don't know about? Or am I missing the joke...?


----------



## mycrofft

Norther Ireland bakery truck ad: "Door-gunner needed". Old joke from the Seventies.


----------



## mycrofft

Whiskey65, what university?
Was it American Military University (AMUS/APU)? They stress they are "for" servicepersons 

https://www.amu.apus.edu/

I asked about them a couple years ago. Anyone have much experience with them now?


----------



## WhiskeySix5

mycrofft said:


> Whiskey65, what university?
> Was it American Military University (AMUS/APU)? They stress they are "for" servicepersons
> 
> https://www.amu.apus.edu/
> 
> I asked about them a couple years ago. Anyone have much experience with them now?



No sir, not familiar with them. Columbus State University initially, but i transferred the credits to a bigger university without issue...

One caveat, Cal State did not accept any of the credits from back east when I went there for a few semesters...the funny part is their classes were a lot easier.


----------



## Trezmaniandevil

*It has been years*

I was a combat medic in the Army.  When I left I found a school that gave me 20 credits for my MOS education 91A10  this allowed me to go to school and get a Nursing education.  (I never used the license, liked Paramedicine better)  Anyway the school was Regents College.  Now I think it is called Excelsior.

I thought it was terrible that I was not able to get EMS credits.

True Story


----------



## DPM

mycrofft said:


> Norther Ireland bakery truck ad: "Door-gunner needed". Old joke from the Seventies.



I spent a fair bit of time in the province, not in the 70's mind you! I was just surprised to find an American that knew the difference between Northern Ireland and the Free state.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Can you imagine my dismay as a riflemen in the infantry when I was told by the college  that throwing hand grenades, shooting rifles, going on long road marches, and playing grab *** and or xbox did not transfer into college credits.... As a master of "battle drill 1 alpha", Linear ambushes, EPW searches, and  Flatulence contest... I thought for sure I could get some kind of real world skill and degree out of it.
*sigh... some how I used my GI bill and became a Paramedic after the army which is kind of the opposite job description I suppose


----------



## Veneficus

schulz said:


> Can you imagine my dismay as a riflemen in the infantry when I was told by the college  that throwing hand grenades, shooting rifles, going on long road marches, and playing grab *** and or xbox did not transfer into college credits.... As a master of "battle drill 1 alpha", Linear ambushes, EPW searches, and  Flatulence contest... I thought for sure I could get some kind of real world skill and degree out of it.
> *sigh... *some how I used my GI bill and became a Paramedic after the army which is kind of the opposite job description I suppose*



Depends on where you work.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Veneficus said:


> Depends on where you work.



:rofl:


----------



## mycrofft

Schulz, AAAAAHAHAHA! :rofl:
Right on. Making expedient obstacles and laying minefields somehow never appears in college catalogs.


----------



## Veneficus

mycrofft said:


> Schulz, AAAAAHAHAHA! :rofl:
> Right on. Making expedient obstacles and laying minefields somehow never appears in college catalogs.



Neither does swimsuit body painter, but it doesn't seem like a bad gig.


----------



## firetender

mycrofft said:


> Schulz, AAAAAHAHAHA! :rofl:
> Right on. Making expedient obstacles and laying minefields somehow never appears in college catalogs.


 
Skills transferable to Homeland Security, but reverse-kine.


----------



## mycrofft

Works for Dell Customer Service though.


----------



## ffemt8978

If I wanted to, I could probably get 70 some credit hours based upon my military training, but I don't see an AAS in Nuclear Engineering Technology being useful in my current job.


----------



## mycrofft

Iran's looking for a few good nukes, er, men.


----------



## ATrain

ffemt8978 said:


> If I wanted to, I could probably get 70 some credit hours based upon my military training, but I don't see an AAS in Nuclear Engineering Technology being useful in my current job.



Sorry for reviving an old thread here, but I'm a former nuke, as well.  

Quite the kick in the crotch when I went to apply at a university and they told me all I would get out of the deal was 8 PE credits for boot camp.


----------



## mycrofft

No, good to have you.
Frankly, I think it is disingenuous to tell folks they can get college credit for their service-related training. Maybe some schools like Fredericks Community College or some others?

http://www.allmilitary.com/board/viewtopic.php?id=94

Or maybe AMU?

http://www.amu.apus.edu/


----------



## ffemt8978

ATrain said:


> Sorry for reviving an old thread here, but I'm a former nuke, as well.
> 
> Quite the kick in the crotch when I went to apply at a university and they told me all I would get out of the deal was 8 PE credits for boot camp.



From wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naval_Nuclear_Power_School


> The American Council on Education has evaluated the course of instruction at NNPTC and recommended the following credits be given for completion of the enlisted curriculum:[9]
> 5 hours in general physics
> 3 hours in heat transfer and fluid flow
> 3 hours in nuclear reactor engineering
> 1 hour in atomic and nuclear physics
> 1 hour in radiation protection technology
> 3 hours in general chemistry and principles of materials
> 4 hours in technical mathematics.
> Additionally, for Machinist's Mates
> 3 hours in applied thermodynamics and heat transfer
> 3 hours in power plant systems
> 3 hours in basic electricity
> For Electronics Technicians and Electrician's Mates
> 2 hours in hydraulic systems
> 2 hours in DC circuits
> 2 hours in AC circuits
> 2 hours in digital principles
> 2 hours in electric machines


8 for PE seems kind of low.


----------



## Justice

Army Medic course taken in 2005= 52 college credits.

With other classes I have taken while in the military I was able to get 72 credits applied towards a bachelors in General Science.


----------



## Justice

Does the college you applied too have a military friendly outlook? One school can say 20 credits while another could say go take math and english and we have a degree for you. Shop around


----------



## mycrofft

Name your schools!


----------



## Justice

mycrofft said:


> Name your schools!



If you mean my other military schools: Honor Guard, Air Assualt, Combat Stiching (not sure what the actual course name was but you get the idea) Medical supply, Combat Lifesaver instructor, Advanced airways (taken while in the National Guard, Taught by a state Paramedic) Combat Field Medicine. 

Some of these classes were at a Unit Level but it is still a course and if you have any certs turn them in and let the school decide if you deserve credit. I also had a course outline for several courses and this assisted my school in awarding me credits.

As Far as college, My state has 4 main schools and I was given a different amount of credits at the 2 that I applied too. 

credits can also be given on an individual basis, based on entrance exams.


----------



## Justice

Like Anything in the Military *SAVE YOUR PAPERWORK* A school cant give your credit just because you said you took a course


----------



## mycrofft

I meant name the schools which will give a veteran some credit!


----------



## mycrofft

*Here's one program*

http://www.twc.state.tx.us/news/press/2011/071811press.pdf
Gov Rick Perry/Texas, but only community colleges.
http://centraltexascollege.wordpres...lected-for-college-credit-for-heroes-program/

http://www.acenet.edu/AM/Template.cfm?Section=Home&TEMPLATE=/CM/ContentDisplay.cfm&CONTENTID=37400
Page 8 onwards

Article citation:

"Returning Military Veterans Face Obstacles in Receiving Academic Credit
When recruiting, the military highlights its educational advantages, promising young men and women that service will give them a leg up toward a college degree and a better career. But many of the thousands of veterans who attend college after tours of duty are denied credit for military courses and specialized skills despite an accreditation system set up to award it.  The issue is an increasing point of tension on campuses as waves of veterans return from wars in Iraq and Afghanistan and enroll in college, taking advantage of a range of public benefits and hoping to build on skills acquired during their service. 

See the article in the Boston Globe: http://www.boston.com/news/education/higher/articles/2008/02/05/vets_often_denied_academic_credits/  "


http://www.fredonia.edu/tlc/ses/sesinfo/pdf/College Is for Veterans.pdf


THESE ARE RESULTS GOOGLING THE FOLLOWING:
colleges giving academic  credit to returning veterans


----------



## Justice

Absolutly it is a challange.
Far to often I find Veterens expect everything handed to them just because they served. You need to work for those college credits.

You need to look at your military transcript like you look at a Patient care form, Assume the person reading your transcript knows nothing about the military or even better assume the person reading thinks anyone who joins the military is a high-school drop out or thinks anyone in the military is that dumb kid that coundn't get into college.

Get a letter of recommendation from your last unit.:excl:

Get a course layout from your MOS school:excl:

List any medals you have recieved:excl:

Write a letter explaining what your duties were and any accomplishments:excl:


I did all of that and received 72 total college credits for my military service.

note- Being a Medic, I asked for a letter from my doctor going over his confidence in my skills and knowledge. Ask a officer in your field for the same if at all possible


----------



## Justice

Also I would I would like to not give away my location by listing my college till after I am finished with this medicare fraud issue I posted on another thread


----------



## mycrofft

10-4. The University Of North Safebutundisclosedlocationville


----------



## YodaMedic

depending on the schools some will give you more i have heard of colleges giving credits for time served and for NCOERS if you have them depending on wut is written on them . there are also schools that will do transcript conversions. depending on wut u wanna go for.  but depending on the college you have do ur conversion will depend on how transferable they are.


----------



## Pavehawk

Keep in mind that many schools will NOT want to grant you credits because they want all that good money (VA and Perkins's grants) for as long as they can. Other schools will give you the credits IAW the program. Check alll schools near you and talk to the veteran affairs office. 

Justice also hit the nail on the head. Think of this as putting a packet together for promotion and have all your ducks in a row.


----------



## Justice

Pavehawk said:


> Keep in mind that many schools will NOT want to grant you credits because they want all that good money (VA and Perkins's grants) for as long as they can. .



State schools are your best bet for this reason


----------

